# Bought 8/28 Oldie but Goodie!



## drumsonly2002

Seen a 8/28 on Kijiji for $600.00 OBO. Emailed but no reply. Looked at the ad 4 hours later, sold. A new ad popped up, YS 8/28 $725.00. Same machine DOH! I figured someone in the know bought it, checked it out and realized it would flip easily for $725.00. I emailed him ASAP and told him it is sold to me for $725.00 if delivered. Done! 

The machine showed up by the quintessential retired, reliable, quality minded old school wheeler-dealer. He unloaded the blower and showed me a few things. He had alot of calls on the unit as he showed me the responses to the ad on his phone. 

The blower is in great shape, never seen gravel, did not look abused or ratty. Repainted but all the seams in the housing, impeller, augar, track in great shape. No rust in gas tank. Must have been stored inside. Going to find out what year, but I would say it is old as there is no light. The machine is very easy to move versus my Honda track unit that needs rebuilding. 

Will take some photo's later when I get a chance. Thinking of putting an impeller kit, maybe. My work schedule is hectic and I am exhausted at the end of the day, I tend not to get things done that are non-work related. 

For $750.00 delivered I think it is a good deal considering a 10/28 Craftsman unit usually sells for $500.00, and most are used in gravel driveways. I hate wheeled snowblowers for my driveway as the ones I used flex and porpoise side by side. For me, a track is where it's at. 

When it snows I will see how it compares to the Honda. To be honest I am very under impressed with my broken down overpriced Honda as my old burnt out 10/28 Craftsman was a tougher machine than the Honda. Threw out the Craftsman, was too far gone but kept the Honda. Getting the impeller housing rebuilt to be tougher and it will be a super machine when it's improved. The features of the Honda are outstanding but the metal not thick enough for the inner impeller. 

So far, just moving the YS 8-28 around is super easy compared to the Honda. The Honda seems heavier. Time will tell how good the Yamaha performs. I am impressed with the build quality and especially the balance and ease of moving it. 

I like the way the lever snaps into the slots. 2 Reverses and it moves fast. To change bucket height super easy and quick. I really like the machine. I do not expect it to perform miracles, bit it it can move slush I will be more than happy. If not = impeller kit. 
Thanks for reading. I am now a member of team Yamaha!


----------



## orangputeh

any pictures?

I have seen ads on craigslist taken down after a couple hours when the seller realized the price was too low and they got a ton of calls. Then will put it back up for a higher price. The only reason I know this is because the don't change the wording of the ad.

well, anyway, congrats on your purchase. don't see any Yamahas around here.


----------



## JnC

Neat, those 828s are in high demand in Canada. 

I have a restored one that I am trying to help a friend sell right now, if no one buys it till the end of this month it'll be heading up north to Toronto.


----------



## drumsonly2002

Today decided to empty the gas tank and put a fresh tank with stabilizer and Sea Foam. After careful inspection, the blower looks like it sat around more than it was used. The inner impeller housing is in great shape. Tracks have no cracks or tears, skidplates good, not worn. Any rust is surface rust, some repainting was done. Inside of gas tank good, a smidgen of rust but clean. The auger and impeller are mint. 

The machine does not start easily even when hot, cannot see a primer bulb. Had to use the choke most of the time. Hoping the Sea Foam cleans the carb as the machine should start easier. After about 1/2 hour of running, it started 1-3 pulls without choke but not all the time. To start it cold was a 10 pull effort, so I got a bottle of quick start and hoping it gets easier as time unfolds. The engine runs strong and is responsive, no smell and no oil burning. 

The auger handle cable is bailer twined on (see pic). The auger bearings look new, the oil needs changing. The pull cable seems short. Maybe a longer pull cable will give that extra turn thus start easier. The pull cord seems rather thick and short. My guess it snapped at some point and was not replaced. I consider the machine is good shape but not mint nor beat. 

Was going to pull the trigger on a new YS 6/24, but decided to give the machine a chance this winter, and rebuild my seized 9/28 Honda with a bigger GX390 snow engine next summer. 

The 8/28 Yamaha is really easy to move around and surprised to see rubber shock mounts for the engine. I think the light may have been removed as I found capped wires doing nothing. Not a loud snowblower vs others I owned. I like the Snowblower less the starting issues that I will get resolved. 

As far as Yamaha quality, top notch. I own 2 x Yamaha Road Stars and those bikes are as tough as nails. 

http://s31.photobucket.com/user/dru...blower?sort=3&hotlinkfix=1512530271402&page=1

Click on the pictures. The pics are not the greatest but gives you an idea. I would like to fix the bailer twine cable attachment when time permits. This spring going to go over every nut and bolt and paint/polish the machine. The Yamaha will be worth more next year after I am finished with it.


----------



## dbert

drumsonly2002 said:


> Inside of gas tank good, a smidgen of rust but clean.


So it's a metal tank. Is it a 3 speed or 4 speed?


----------



## drumsonly2002

It is a 4 speed. Also 2 speed reverse. I was surprised how much gas the tank held. Almost 5 liters. Going to install a LED light and impeller kit.


----------



## YSHSfan

Seems like a really nice unit.
I've partially restored a YS828W and a YS828T that came out beautiful
I have two more on 'the works'
They are definitely well made units, unfortunately the market in US is not like in Canada, otherwise I'd restore all of the ones I have.
The only down side to me is the non-hydro transmission (besides the lack of availability of some replacement parts), otherwise they'd be just as desirable as a Honda.


----------



## leonz

If you have or have not put a new plug in it change the gap to 25 thousandths and it will fire right off without much effort. 
Me I always heat everything up anyway as it make the machine hot quick and I barely have to crank or pull start them and they fire right up without a grunt but changing the gap to 25 thousands will not hurt it any at all.

OH and for parts there is a fellow in PA that hordes new Yamaha parts for almost everything they made or make so it may be worth acall to get the right light for the beautiful new to you snowblower you own and probably a new cable as well. 
I do not remember the name of the business but they are big on Yamaha parts if you cannot get them up yonder.


----------



## drumsonly2002

The latest news. Installed a new plug and it starts a lot better. Drilled a small hole in the air breather and ran a 1/4 tube to carb. I can spray a shot of starter fluid in the tube, and the machine starts on the 2nd pull. After about a minute or 2 of running, no choke, one pull every time. 

It was cold tonight and started fine without starter fluid. 

I will get a feeler gauge and gap the plug to 25. I did no maintenance on my Honda and ruined the engine. I may rebuild the Honda but my focus is on the Yamaha. The Yamaha is getting the full meal deal in the maintenance department. The PO kept it stored inside and did not abuse it. I am liking the machine more and more each day. 

I bought a cover for it and storing it on my back deck. Wind chill temp was 6.8F and it started up nicely. 

Going to change the oil next week. Put a bit of Seafoam in the gas alone with stabilizer. 

The test will be after a snowstorm. Wondering if installing an impeller kit is worth it. The kit did wonders for an old Craftsman 10/28 I had years ago. Curious if the Yamaha will be able to handle slush. I will find out when the time comes. 

Going to repaint and detail the snowblower this summer. What gets me is no primer bulb. I like that idea. One less thing that needs changing. Be hard to replace that machine for $725.00 Canadian for what it is. 

The new Yamaha track blowers are fantastic. $3500.00 taxes in. For $2700.00 more I could have a new unit. Then again the savings can be put towards a slab for a man cave.


----------



## drumsonly2002

The temps are dropping and a great time to do test the starting capabilities of the YS 8/28. I spray a small amount of starting fluid into the small outer plastic tube. Less than 2 seconds max. Pull the cord slowly to draw the mixture in the engine. Close the choke, throttle full, then pull the cord. 

Today it was Minus 13C, and it starts right away, el pronto! One pull! A new record.

Large snow storm on its way Thursday and the Yamaha is good to go. Going to try to change the oil tomorrow before the storm arrives if I can get off work early. I am becoming more and more impressed with the Yamaha.


----------



## drumsonly2002

Finally, the first real snowfall has occurred. Over 5-10 inches of snow. This will be the test for the vintage Yamaha. The kicker is the temps are increasing and the snow will be heavy, and as temps rise overnight possibly wet. This will be a good test.


----------



## Attaboy

Have you re-gapped the plug ?


Has the re-gap improved starting ?


----------



## drumsonly2002

Did not regap yet. Forgot to do it heh. Got a new OEM plug and gap it to .25. Be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## orangputeh

came back to this thread to see pictures. did i miss them somewhere. would like to get a Yamaha but never see them for sale. closest one I've seen is 200-300 miles away.


----------



## drumsonly2002

The snow was about 4-5 inches. Not the fluffy stuff but the heavy packed type that is heavy to shovel. The blower plowed through it like butter. did not seem like much of a challenge for the blower. The only complaint is when putting it into reverse, then back into first, it stays in reverse. Also the tracks still move when the handle is supposed to disengage it. No starting issues. Too cold to service the drive system. All in all it works great. Very solid machine. 

Will post some pics a bit later.


----------



## bigblue

I have a Yamaha 8/28 Track blower that I'm going to sell-starts & runs good, tracks have some cracks. I'm in Saskatoon, Sk. Canada


----------

